# what is this stuff



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

View attachment 44661
whats the pink stuff on the sides of my tank? is it bad? and how do i get it off the front of my tank so that i can still see into it.?


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

View attachment 44662


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

View attachment 44663


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

cyanobacteria


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> cyanobacteria
> [snapback]849146[/snapback]​


is it bad or harmful? how do it get it off there?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/microalgae/a/aa092800.htm


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

that doesn't look like cyano it looks more like pink corraline which is perfectly fine but can really take over the glass make sure u scrape it off especially the front once i hardens its a bitch to remove

the easiest way to figure it out if it is red slime it will look and feel like ared slime with hair in it


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm almost sure red layer on the rocks (pic2) is cyano...
touch it and try to move it left/right with finger... if you can do that is not coraline for sure


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

-=BOB=- said:


> I'm almost sure red layer on the rocks (pic2) is cyano...
> touch it and try to move it left/right with finger... if you can do that is not coraline for sure
> [snapback]849260[/snapback]​


hey bob my first thoughts were cyano also but for it to be covering the glass like that ?

also if u notice in pic 2 it shows it all over the rock but in pic 3 the only thing showing on the rock is definitly coralline

but hey i'll bet ya 50 cents and a case of your countries finest alcohol


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

the stuff on the rocks was not soft and it didnt move. must be coraline? this is good right? whats the best method for removing it on the glass?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

tyourkie66 said:


> the stuff on the rocks was not soft and it didnt move. must be coraline? this is good right? whats the best method for removing it on the glass?
> [snapback]850031[/snapback]​


coralline is good but it can be annoying some people leave it onthe sides and back to give a natural background but u can scrape it off use razorblades try not to scratch the glass here is a picture of a guy i knows tank he has an insane amount of coralline growing i cant wait for mine to get this heavy it looks amazing


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed. My friend uses the razor blade on all parts except those covering eyesores (filtration/heaters/etc). A neat trick.


----------

